# Solved: Outlook Send/Receive Problem



## janbob (Mar 26, 2010)

I have XP Home, Outlook 2003. Outlook Send/Receive just stopped working. Doesn't send/receive automatically when I open Outlook like it usually does, and nothing happens when I click on the send/receive button. I checked webmail and I have a lot of e-mails waiting to download to Outlook. Can anyone help me?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *janbob*

First, check to see if Send/Receive has not been disabled:
Tools > Send/Receive > Send/Receive Settings
In the menu that follows *Send/Receive Settings*, there should NOT be a check mark beside: *Disable Scheduled Send/Receive*
If there is a check mark beside that command, click it again to toggle it off.

Look in the Send/Receive settings for Outlook 2003,
Tools > Send/Receive > Send/Receive Settings > Define Send/Receive Groups

Is there a check mark in: *Include this group in Send/Receive (F9)*?

Double clicking the group name or clicking the *Edit* button should also show you what e-mail accounts you have setup.

Also, check for errors after you hit the Send/Receive button.
If the progress window does not appear, you can view it this way:
Tools > Send/Receive > Send/Receive Settings > Show Progress
If there are any errors they should appear on the *Errors* tab.

Have you added a new router since Outlook stopped working?
Installed new Anti-virus or firewall software?

Let us know what you find.


----------



## janbob (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly. While I was waiting I tried something else that was in a really old, expired posting and it worked. I checked in task manager and had two outlook.exe running. I terminated them both and restarted Outlook and that fixed the problem. I'm new to Tech Support Guy and am amazed someone answered me so quickly! Thanks again for your post.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

...and then there is the two Outlook.exe processes running. 

Thanks for posting back and letting us know the outcome.

You can mark your thread solved using the *Mark Solved* button at the top of the thread.

Also, Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!


----------



## janbob (Mar 26, 2010)

My problem has been solved, so thanks everyone. But I don't see a 'Mark Solved' button?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

I marked it Solved, for you.
You should see the *Mark Solved* button at the top of the page under the title of your thread.


----------

